# Anyone testing on or around 23 May ?



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

To help pass the time!  I've been looking at the April/May 2wws and WOW  how many success stories, gives me hope, I think the longer you try the more you don't see youself ever succeeding, well feels like that for me. yet, this site tells a different story. It's great.
Long may it continue . Kayx


----------



## firstcontact001 (May 6, 2005)

kayjon said:


> To help pass the time! I've been looking at the April/May 2wws and WOW  how many success stories, gives me hope, I think the longer you try the more you don't see youself ever succeeding, well feels like that for me. yet, this site tells a different story. It's great.
> Long may it continue . Kayx


 Hi Kay
I have a test date for 23rd May but dont know if I will be able to hold out that long as my 14 days is up on 20th!! When did you have you ET?
Em XX


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Kay and Em

I was just wondering about starting a new post and I saw yours. I am testing Saturday 21.
I feel like time is creeping by and being on line helps a lot. Maybe we can support each other through this time. Sometimes I feel like I will never make it through these 2ww. But testing early is not an option because of the Hcg shots. Did you get those?

How are you both feeling? I don't feel much except for some twinges in my uterus probably from the Hcg injections. 

Good Luck and whoaaa it is allready lunchtime
Love
Choccolatti


----------



## firstcontact001 (May 6, 2005)

Hi Choccolatti 
I am using Cyclogest twice a day, I think I can use a U Test towards the end of 2w. This is my first ICSI try so its all a bit new to me. I am only on d4 and this website is helping stay sane!!  
Am back to work tommorrow so hopefully that will take my mind off things a bit.
Em x


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi, I am just having natural IUI and had insem only yesterday so can't report anything really yet.  It is so frustrating waiting 2 weeks - there should be some sort of scanner available that can watch what's going on in our little bodies...I suppose it is different for IVF/ICSI as you have already made a potential baby and it is just a matter of it implanting, is that right ?  for IUI I would like to follow the little spermies to see whether they reach the egg as aparently 'what will be, will be' is determined quite soon after the actual insem and so by today it will have either worked or not worked but I have to wait another 2 weeks to find out..  Am a making sense or just jabbering!? I'm excited that there are people sharing the dreaded time with me.  IVF is next for us, we are just saving up right now, we are also on NHS waiting list and have another 2 year wait  - hopefully it wont come to that.
Did you start off with IUIs and move on to IVF?  How do you find IVF? I am a little nervous about the whole thing, it sounds quite full on with the injections and all.
Take care
Kayx


----------



## firstcontact001 (May 6, 2005)

IUI wasn't an option for us due to low sc/motility. The decision for ICSI was made on the day of ET and unfortunately that day the quality was not so good. Anyway we have two embies in and am trying to keep them happy and warm and hope that they set up home and stay where they are !!!
This is our first fertility treatment after trying for 3 years - we tried Clomid etc but no joy. We have been lucky and this cycle is funded and we didn't have to wait but don't know what we will do if this fails.
Personally I didn't find injections too bad - I mean they weren't pleasant obviously but I think initially its the thought of it more than anything. For me the most painful bit was the egg retrieval but you soon get over that and then after ET like you its the waiting thats the nightmare!!
Hope thats explains a bit but obviously I am no expert I have seen some people on here that have been through it 5 times or more, I really don't know how they get through it ! Keep swimming 
L Em X


----------



## vix (Jul 25, 2003)

i test on 23rd May i had my embryo transfer today

this is my second attempt  -  last time i was working from home and was able to take it easy.  But this time i work in a salon as a stylist and on my feet all day long.  Does anyone knows whether its best to take the 2 weeks off, or take the work pace a bit easier, or carry on as normal?


----------



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Id like to join the thread over the next two weeks.
I had ET on 6 May & test date is 20 May.

Why is it people have different test dates from their ET? & some of us can do U tests & others blood tests? This is my first ICSI & its all a bit confusing.

Choccolatti - What was the purpose of the HCG shots?
Vix - biologically I think doing 'normal' things can't do any harm.

Bella


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls

I am at the same sort of stage as all of you. ET was on the 6th and I've been told to test on the 20th as well. Ours is also our first attempt, IVF, and we had a couple of hiccups during the stimming, but everything smoothed out and we had 2 grade 1 embies to put back in. 

I spent the first few days terrified that I would do something wrong - they said 'no heavy lifting' and I obsessed about how heavy 'heavy' was! Then I picked up our fat cat and decided that that was heavy!!!!  

I have been lucky enough to take it easy, but my clinic also said to carry on as normal - but a bit of emphasis on being careful and not doing anything you might be able to blame later on. My nurse's advice was 'if you think you shouldn't do it - don't' which is probably pretty good advice!

I honestly don't know why they get us to test on different days - perhaps it has something to do with the stage that the embies are at when transferred? But that is a guess!!!!!!!! I will be thinking of you all, and empathising with what you're feeling, it's nice to know we're not alone!

Sweet dreams!

M


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

I am having an FET on 17th May and so will be testing on 28th May. My embryos are 5-day old blastocysts so I guess that is why I only need to wait 11 days after the ET. If a 2 or 3 day old embryo is transferred, you have to wait a couple more days to be tested, I believe. One way or the other, it feels like an eternity! 

Good luck everyone. Here's to a big bunch of BFPs!

_Cinderella_


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi ladies

So many of us are in the same boat, testing around the same time.

Cinderella, good luck with your FET !!! I think you are right, saying that the testing date depends on how old the embryo is at ET, but also every clinic likes to do it differently. 

I had my FET on May 6 and I saw, that M and Bella had theirs the same day, so I might also test on the 20th.......

Bella, the HCG shots should supply my body with the pregnancy hormone HCG that my body (probably) does not produce by itsself. It helps signaling to my brain that a pregnancy is going on so that my hormonal system does not boycott the embies from the beginning, so hopefully it should help with an implantation.

M, my doctor gave me the same advice in different words: "Don't do anything that will make you blame yourself later".

Vix, working on two weeks definitely makes them pass faster....... there are no clear studies on wether it is best to rest or to continue on normally. 

Kay, with IUI you need to wait a bit longer, because your egg still has to meet with hubby's sperms. My friend just had a Positive with IUI and kept on willing it to happen. It always feels good to hear about successfull stories....... 

Em are you hanging in there?

How are you girls who are not working spending your time?? (apart from being on line  Are any of you feeling any different?

I am still fighting a cold and hope my sneezing and snuffling won't affect anything.
So take care all of you and lots of positive thoughts that will lead to positive tests................
Choccolatti


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone, lots of us playing the waiting game...I am not working and spending this week watching the Tennis. I am a tennis nut and it's on from 10am until 8pm, in between I am sunning myself in the garden and meeting friends for lunch, I have kept my fertility treatment a secret, which is good as you forget about it when you're nattering to friends, well, briefly...My dog also died recently   so I have been so upset by him passing that it has sort of dominated my thoughts, I can't decide whether to get another one or not. Shopping is also a good time killer, but the trouble with that is the shops are FULL of mothers and babies throughout the day, just what you want when you're ttc!!
What's everyone else up to ?


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Kay

I am on my first IUI treatment and yesterday was the day of insemination. I am now on my 2ww and due to test on the 23rd.
Have taken a couple of  days off work but you really don't know what to do with myself as testing is on your mind all the time.

Fingers crossed for us all Good Luck

PearlyPaula x


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi PearlyPaula,
I am having IUI also, are you going natural or stimulating ?  I am going natural on drs orders for now.  How did you find the procedure, I thought it was ok, I was in and out in 5 mins. I have had a couple before and the first week always seems to go quickly, it is the second that drags...I think next time, if there is a next, I will arrange a holiday in the 2ww, to be assured it will go quickly...
Take it easy
Kayx


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Kay

I have been having the gonal f injections, when i had my scan last Wednesday my eggs were two small and they gave me another two injections and booked a scan for the Friday.  I thought it was all over then and was really upset, when i had the scan on Friday my eggs had nearly doubled in size, we had the HCG injection Saturday night and insemination yesterday. Mine was all over in five minutes as well, it was a bit uncomfortable but hopefully worth while.
I am sure the two weeks will fly by.

Take care 
Paula x


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

It does feel like and eternity doesn't it?!   Although I know exactly how many days have gone by I keep re-counting" Silly I know!

We finally told DH's parents who are ecstatic (unlike mine!) but it really made me realise how little understanding people have of what we all go through to get to this point - my mother-in-law read up about it and decided that it looked 'really easy' and she didn't know why we hadn't done it before!!! 

I am luck enough to work at home, so have split my time between having lunch with a friend, working and watching daytime television - a novelty!!!!!!

Paula - I also had a similar situation where things just weren't working - the consultant said to carry on for an extra 3 days - and the next thing I knew, everything was just flying along! I hope that is a good omen!

Kay - I know what you mean about seeing babies and pregnant ladies everywhere - I had never noticed how many of them there were! 

I really wanted to buy a preg test today, but I thought I would just be tempted to use it too early and could upset myself - so I forced myself to 'just walk away'!!! I can see myself buying the entire stock of Boots next week - just to check!!!!

Good luck girls, I hope we all have positive results, after all - it is spring and that is the time that babies are supposed to be conceived!!!  

Love

M


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

I am sorry I didn't mention this in my previous note, but I am sorry to hear that your dog passed away Kay, it is heart breaking,   I know how you feel. I think it is also really hard to make decisions during this time, everything is so confusing and 'up in the air'!! 

This is the first time in my life where I have genuinely wished time away!

Love

M


----------



## lessa (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to barge in but I am sure you will agree that joining lots of threads is one way to pass the time. I am testing 20th May. ET was on 6/5.  I started a new job this week,  thought it would distract me but am sitting opposite a lady about to go on maternity leave in two weeks. It is almost funny. I have decided to take it as a good sign and remain positive.

Lots of luck and     to everone

Lessa


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Welcome Lessa!!! The more the merrier I think!!   There seem to be quite a few of us who were obviously going through similar things at the same time!!! 

How are all of you girls feeling? I don't feel any different to be honest! Altho I do need to make very regular 'pit stops'!!! 

I met a friend for lunch today and she was blown away by how much my hair has grown! Has that happened to any of you? I can only put it down to the massive amounts of hormones in my system!  

M


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi there

One day less to wait, but still so many to go......... Patients is not one of my strengths!!!!! 

Still feeling the same, even though my mind knows that technically I can't feel any different yet, but still, a hint would be nice. My DH is much more rational, but I guess it is not his body........

Got plans to see a friend this afternoon so at least time will pass quickly...... 

A warm welcome to all the new 2ww due to test around the 23rd. Thinking of everybody
L
Choccolatti


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi - hope you don't mind another intruder.  I am due to test on the 23rd.  It's my second ICSI cycle.

I am not finding the time is dragging as much as before, but I am loads more emotional that I was last time.  I can't seem to stop crying and I feel very blue and down.  I wish I could snap out of it.

The clinic told me I was a likely candidate for OHSS as I got 19 eggs which they say is a lot and now I am very swollen and sore in my belly.  But I don't know at what stage the OHSS would get worse or start to take hold and I believe that if I was pregnant it would start to get REALLY bad!!  So I'm hoping to feel really sick before long  

Hope your're all well and holding it together.
Love Katie x


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

TigersEye,Lesse &Katie J, welcome, glad you are sharing our 2week torment..
Another day closer today  .
Lesse, always the case someone at work pregnant!  Then they all start discussing how sitting in the same chair will get you pregnant, well they do at my work - although it hasn't worked for me!
KatieJ - sorry i don't know much about ICSI but I do know that a friend only thought she needed to take a pregnancy test because she had been crying so much and it wasn't like her -could be your first sign too  hang in there girl.
TigersEye, I like the sound of your lifestyle, working from home and meeting friends for lunch...nice and relaxing.
How's everyone doing ?  I don't feel anything, no pains or twinges, nothing!
Kayx


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Welcome Katie!! There seem to be a LOT of us testing around that sort of time! I've noticed that there is a massive amount of info on these boards (and on the 2ww main board) about OHSS which may be of help (I am sure you've read everything anyway!).

How is everyone feeling this morning? I just feel a bit like the michelin man - very bloated, boobs the size of mountains (I am normally an 'A' and I am sure I am about a 'DD' now!!!   DH LOVES them!! But I am keeping him at arm's length  , none of that until we have a result!!!!  Other than that - I am like Kay, nothing seems to be happening, a couple of tiny twinges (but that might be the left over twinges of the follies) and that's it!! Good or bad? I really have no idea, I have read so much contradictory things that my head is spinning!

Kay - it is a nice lifestyle, I used to work 18 hour days and it was total madness, never saw my family or friends and it was taking its toll on my health (plus I was mugged twice in London while coming home late from work!!!) so I started consulting at home, much better!!!!!

Have a fab day girls, thinking of you and sending you loads of    thoughts!

M


----------



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Kay,

I am testing on the 23rd May as well!  I am a novice to all of this & don't know what the implications of testing early etc are.  Don't know if its different for me as I had an egg donor - anyway - I am taking it easy for now - have 3 gorgeous beans hopefully snuggling in!

How are you doing?

Anna


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for your warm welcomes.  I am feeling a lot brighter today.  Still feel like I could cry at any given momebt, but it feels kinda good to be alive again which is refreshing after all the doom and gloom of yesterday.

Tigerseye - I know what you mean about the boobs, I can't stop looking in the mirror, mine feel a lot bigger than my usual B cup! 

Don't forget girls, tomorrow is FRIDAY!!  Which means we are at the end of our first working week.  I am sure the weekend will fly and then it will be Monday and we'll be half way through.

Love to you all,
Katie x


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,
KatieJ, glad you are feeling better today.  You're right,time is passing, can't say it is dragging for me. I might go ahead and get another dog at the weekend to replace my little cuga that passed on, that will keep me busy through next week.
I woke up this morning with a fair amount of discharge (sorry TMI) amongst that was blood, fresh red, not brown. I know it is not AF as I just know my body, not to mention my temp is still sky high at 37.1 (went up from 36.4 after ovulation) so I am wondering what that is all about, could it be, dare I say it, implantation bleed ?  I showed LH surge sat and so ovulated on Sunday probably so I will be on day 6 if you include ovulation as day 1 - I have a tiny bit of lower abdominal pain, a mean tiny, nothing significant..hhmmmm. I can't blame this symtom on my brain playing tricks on me....should I be   - nothing wrong with some optimism.
How's everyone else doing ?
Kay x


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Kay - I think optimism is fabulous, and I think the body responds to that (look at people who have been cured of all sorts of illnesses - just by total conviction that they will get better ...!). You know your own body and so are the best one to judge I think!   What breed of dog do you want to get? I have 2 totally mad cats who would leave home if I brought a dog here - they will just LOVE a baby!!!!

I had a momentary lapse last evening, where I decided that the embies had abandoned me ages ago, cos I have felt nothing other than a couple of twinges which could be anything really!!!! But I woke up feeling a lot more positive!!! So I went and maxed out the credit card!!!  

Anna - you've got 3 embies!!! How did you manage that?! I would have happily allowed them to do that but they wouldn't! and then I didn't have enough eggs so it proved academic!  

I also think I have completely lost my mind (for a change!) - we are having guests on Sunday and seeing as DH can't even boil an egg - I am cooking. Usually I love having dinner/lunch parties, but this one is going to have to be very low key!! Thankfully they are old friends and will lend a hand!

What have you all got on the go for the weekend?!

Loads of love and   thoughts to you all!

M


----------



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

So glad to be sharing all of this with all of you!  Its much more of a nightmare then I thought it would be - the first 3 days I thought I was doing so well - resting without going stir-crazy - now I'm bored but scared to leave our flat in case they are embedding at that very moment - to make this even more frustrating we are having treatment in New York - so shopping mecca & gourmet heaven is on the doorstep!!

To answer your question M - they usually only transfer 2 embies in the US as well - I'm not sure how we managed to get them to put 3 back but we are very happy that they did even if it does mean triplets!

Oh well - I guess insanity is to be expected....

AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Anna
(not the most patient)


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Anna - join the club on the impatience side - I have also been so worried that everything I do might just be at the wrong time, I have never been prone to paranoia but this is doing my head in! Well, it's fab that you got 3 embies in! Good luck with that - especially if they all settle in - then you will be one busy mommy!!! What made you choose the States for you tx - do you usually live in the UK?

I did some shopping today, but I did take it very easy, but I still don't know what is construed as heavy! DH is spending most of tomorrow catching up on the housework I haven't done this week - bliss!!!!!  

Chat soon

M


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi,

I don't know if I meet the criteria to join I'm testing 25th May - this is our second ICSI (1st was in Feb). I am already going insane and its only day 3.  Ive got acupuncture this morning so I am hoping I will have resumed calm again by this afternoon 

Re Symptoms: not reading anything into these but here goes......

*nauseas*-( probably cyclogest)

*Backache /AF type pain * with a sharp twinge every now and then - (probably also cyclogest)

*Hungry* - even after eating ( probably greed )

*Strangely remote feeling * ( probably drug overload  and cyclogest ) its weird even though Ive had EC and ET they seem dim and distant its difficult to feel like its really happend to me ( perhaps acupuncture ... supposed to relieve stress and relax you)

*Sore boobs * - again cyclogest

*Wind* - def cyclogest 

*Increased need to go for a tinkle * but not a lot going on when i get there - not sure maybe swollen ovaries still

*Bloated* ( EC & ET or possibly all the food I keep wanting ) 

*Tiredness* - after doing very little feeling tired to the point of feeling ill

RE : "What are U doing during 2ww?" 

My clinic handed out a new information sheet after ET this time explaineing the sheet in February was inherited and that the new sheet was the up to-date thinking

Basically they said the only things I shouldnt do -

*Get Tired * - when tired rest

*Drink Alcohol * - none at all

*Go Swimming * - avoid public baths

*New Exercise * - don't take up anything new that would put your body under strain it wasn't used too .... tried to tell DH hoovering was out then 

What I can do in 2WW

Sex - but not for 24hrs ( no..... not a marathon sesh ! ) in fact they said they thought it could aid the the implantation process . and yes they know previous info said no and lots of clinics say no but that it was down to being unable to prove it was ok before saying to joe public   but recent studies have shown it doesn't impede implantation or pregnancy viability and in fact maybe beneficial. DH most happy ! Last time we ummmmed and ahhhed about it and I got a BFN. (obviously its down to personal choice in the end and there seems to be a lot of conflicting advice around - just thought I would share my info with you)

Carry on with normal activities - but rest when tired - hence taken this week off and planning to only work 2 days next week ( going away for my birthday late next week  

Take baths after 24hrs just not excessively hot ones

To sum it all up our lovely fertility nurse ( she is one in a million -) said if we are going to get pregnant we will and nothing we do or don't do will make a jot of difference in the 2ww as long as we follow the simple guidelines. So Im praying this is true 

*Personal thoughts *

No stress is good 
Being happy also very good - so lots of pampering and definitely shopping trips 
Acupuncture - studies have shown a marked increase in pregnancy rate not sure why though. In my view whether it helps with assisted conception is neither here nor there it makes me feel great and therefore has to be a plus when having tx 
Sex- abstinence didnt work last time and I love DH - I enjoy being close and have no history of miscarriage so intend to carry on business as usual ( oops unfortunate turn of phrase )

OK Ive rattled on for ages if you have made it to this point well done !!!!! - bit of a bummer if you tell me I'm testing too late to be in your gang  

Sun's shining hope you all have a fab weekend 
Love Heather x

PS - Kayjon what type of dog are you getting. I miss mine he escaped in September 04 never to be seen again despite extensive searches. Walking round the lake by my house is a sad occassion these days without him . A cat has adopted us but well its ok but not the same as my lovely dog and never fetches a stick from the lake


----------



## Bella_Bella (Mar 10, 2005)

HI Ladies

Heather - what a great post. I was glad to see your bits about . We decided not to abstain, I figured if we were doing this naturally we wouldn't be abstaining. But I do wonder if this was the right decision. But hey i've enjoyed myself a bit during the 2ww!
I've just read the bit out to my dp...that I should be being pampered & have lots of shopping trips. He said oh should you, where do you want to go tomorrow then! -the right answer!

Kayjon - I am dying to know what puppy you bought.

M - Tigerseye (great name) I too am paranoid. I have surprised myself. I was not expecting to be like this

Anna - I'm interested how come you choose NY too.

Katie - I've felt so emotional this week, like you can't snap out of it. At least we can blame it all on the drugs!

Choocallatti - hang in there -you're doing well.

*How I feel today....(day 8 2ww)*
I woke up today with a migraine, it didn't go
decided to stay in bed -which I did until 11am.
Headache had not gone, decided to look on here to see what I could take. Good old Ruth says Paracetamol was okay - so I took some.
Went back to bed at 2pm as I was sick (was clearing up doggie do at the time! (sorry tmi) & migraine was getting worse. woke up at 4pm with pains in one side. Like an intermittent ache. Don't know what this is.  I hope its not 
Boobs are still big heavy & sore. (they look quiet nice!!!)

Best wishes to you all.
Bella


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well at least we are nearly half way there!  

I woke up in the night we a dull ache on one side just like Bella and it has been coming and going all day.  I have had a few headaches during the week and the odd cramp which feels like AF is on her way.

Reading all the bits that everyonce else is feeling all seems to fit together just wish I knew in which direction it was fitting BFP or BFN.

Good luck everyone happy waiting

Paula


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Almost one week down, one to go... 
We didn't get another dog yet, we thought we would wait for the outcome of this 2ww as if it fails we may take a trip away and didn't want to leave the little fella home alone so soon, of course if it is a BFP then we'll be out straight away to get one as no more flying for us.  My old dog was a rottweiler and he was a babe, we didn't have him from a puppy he was a rescue and we'll probably just do the same again...can't wait...whatever my result I will have something to look forward to.
How I feel today (day  is nothing really at all, no cramps, no more bleeding (just had it for one morning last week) boobs are larger than normal and heavy but that's normal for one week pre-AF I think. So I have no idea what's going on.  my temps are still consistently high at 37.1 so the progesterone is doing its thing, we shall see.  
I'm going to spend the day by the beach I think today.
Hope all is well with everyone else.
LOl Kayx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

List is updated everyone.....follow the link to find it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29433.msg341781.html#msg341781

Hope you're all doing ok....half way now 

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi All,

Its been a few days since I've been on line - allowing myself 2 hours of shopping in SoHo per day - so have been planning my route carefully - DH is trailing behind with the bags, opening doors & generally making himself useful with the credit card!  He advises that other DHs should do the house work on a daily basis rather than trying to do it all in one go!!

M & Bella - we didn't really chose NY as such - we were on a waiting list for an egg donor & by the current average it was going to be 15 years before I got to the top of the list so we asked for reccommendations abroad.  I must say they are fantastic but really expensive & at the end of the day I think if we had known it was available in Spain we probably would've gone there.
As we now live in Thailand the whole travel thing could prove stressful if this 1st go doesn't work!

Kay - glad you are thinking about another dog - we have 3 - two ridgebacks (one is a 2 month old pup) and a Thai beach dog - also a pup.  We had to leave the pup at 3 weeks when we came to NY for treatment - broke my heart so think you are right to wait & see!

I everything crossed for all of you - I am a novice to + & - symptoms so trying to take ach day as it comes!

Big hugs

Anna


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi ladies

Still hanging in there. I felt very miserable when I went online a while ago, but now, reading everybodys posts, I feel a little better.

Time is passing and we still need to wait ........ Is anybody going to test early I read on one thread that a bunch of girls tested early and got a faint positive. But I really don't want false alarm.

Today is a lovely day and I might do some light gardening to get the time pass. 
I still don't feel anything, but from reading the posts I am not the only one......
Every day is a challenge and my mood is changing from up to down, faster than a roller coaster.

Bella-Bella, I so hope your migrane has gone! 

Anna, taking each day as it comes sounds good........

Kajon, dosn't the nothing at all feeling drive you crazy I would prefer a hint!

paula, hope the witch will stay away!

Heather, I love your message. You sound so upbeat and positive. Good for you.

Tigerseye, did you have fun with your housework?? I have been doing the minimum I can get away with.

Katie, how are you doing??

Wish you all a good day and    

L
Choccolatti


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi girls.
Yes, roller coaster just about sums it up for me.  It's so tough.  It's the very last thing I think about before I go to sleep and the very first thing I think about when I wake up.  I don't really feel anything though.  A couple of AF-type niggles, and a bit of what feels like stretching inside.  Nothing that feels any different from ICSI #1, though, which was a BFN.
To top off my worry and stress this morning before I left the house I forgot to pop my cyclogest pessary in.  Didn't realise until I'd got half way to a meeting and was due to be out all day.  Panic!!  Rang the hospital and they said I'd be fine, but couldn't bear it so came home after the meeting and put it in then - just a couple of hours late.  Do you think I'll be ok?  Have I done some damage to my little embies?
Anyway, got a busy afternoon ahead so must get back to work.
Love and calmness to you all....


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Katie

I am testing on Friday and my cyclogest runs out on Thursday evening, so I called the clinic and they said not to worry, if it is positive, I can get some when I see them and just put it in a bit late. I asked whether it would cause problems and they said no. So I would expect that a few hours difference for you shouldn't have caused your embies too much alarm! 

It's hard though isn't it? Every time I do something I wonder whether I should be doing it and whether it is going to do something to the embies! So you're not alone!!

I apologise to all you wonderfully supportive girls for not really contributing any more than a few sentences now and again, I a up to my eyeballs in work, and just don't seem to have had the time to sit down and read everything ... but I will this evening!!!

Thinking of you all and sending you LOADS of positive thoughts for positive tests!!!  

M


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Morning!!  You lot are all a  bit quiet - I don't blame you for trying to stay away.  Much as I love this site, it can drive you a bit mad if you spend too much time here!!

Anyway, just wondering how you're all getting on.  I am feeling absolutely nothing and am confused whether that is good or bad.  I feel normal and don't seem to be as obsessed by every twinge as I was last time.  Still it's occupying a lot of my thinking time and it's hard to switch off.

I'm off to a funeral today, so not at work for very long this morning.  Then tomorrow is Friday  and then it's only a couple of lovely weekend days until it's MONDAY!!!!  And we all know what that means......

I can't wait.  But I'm determined not to test early.
Love to you all - let me know how you're feeling.
Katie x


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm with you KatieJ, I feel absolutely nothing, no pain, twinge, nothing!  My temp is still high so AF not imminent as in previous months it drops for about three days before AF, which is not due until Monday so still no clues.
I'm pretty busy now until Sunday so time should move on pretty swiftly.
How's everyone else doing ?


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girlies!!!

Well, I couldn't resist testing early (well, to be honest, I have been testing every day since the faint line!!!!) and it was a   this morning so I called the clinic and confessed!

They were so happy and said that it was understandable to want to test early!!! Such a fab crowd of girls at Chelsfield! But they don't need me to have a blood test - apparently the HPT are extremely accurate?! But I've booked one with the doc tomorrow anyway - just can't believe it - so I have to make trile sure!!!

So, I have a scan booked for the 8th June!

Good luck to everyone else, our little team has been doing very well haven't we??!!!

Love

M


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

well done thats great news.


mel x


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

Great news TigersEye....let's hope more of us come in with BFPs this weekend too!  Not me though, I wont be celebrating this month   unfortunately my temp has dropped this morning, bang on time for AF to arrive on Sunday/Monday...Might think about stepping up the odds and look at IVF had a few IUIs now and not a sausage!
Take care
Kay


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Kay you must be disappointed - but it isn't over till the fat lady sings! I've also been watching my temperature, and it dipped on Wednesday a bit and I thought the same as you. I will hold thumbs for you though.

We had to go straight to IVF because I'd been sterilised a lifetime ago, and although is wasn't plain sailing for us, the outcome was what we wanted! Maybe it is the way to go for you now. I will be thinking of you.

To all the other girls who are testing this weekend, good luck, hope its the news that we all hope for.  

Bella - have you done your test yet?

Have wonderful day girls!

Lots of love and  

M


----------



## vix (Jul 25, 2003)

i tested today as i couldnt resist - it came out positive!!!  Does that mean im pregnant?  will that change tomorrow when I am supposed to test?


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Vix

OMG - congratulations!! A positive is a positive    Looks like you are pregnant!!!

I wondered how you had been getting on - do you remember we met in November 2003 with Kim??

So pleased for you  

Nicky xx


----------



## vix (Jul 25, 2003)

Nicky - thankyou for your reply yes i remember you, how you getting on?


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Just behind you Vix!!! I test on Tuesday!!


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Wey hey some good news here ladies  Congratulations to all you  's


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just popped on to say:.......................

A *HUGE* Congratulations to Vix

&

A *HUGE* Good Luck To Nicky Noo 

Kim xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Vix.......fab news 

Good luck to those testing in the next few days.....much love and babydust to you all   

Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## Nickki (May 15, 2005)

Kayjon...

Did i hear you mention rottweilers    my fav breed in the whole world ,but then i,m biast i have 4   (My babies)..all big soft cuddly teaddy bears.

Good Luck

Love Nickki
xx


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Morning

Well today was the day but it was not meant to be.  Good luck to everyone else testing this week

Paula


----------



## kayjon (Mar 4, 2005)

Another BFN for me, in fact AF came in yesterday and took all the hope away.  I should have been expecting it really as temps had dropped on Friday but it still made it hard to take.  Am fed up with having no success.  Thinking of upping the odds and going for IVF.
Congrats to all BFPs hopefully one day it will be me celebrating.
Nickki, hi, yes my old rotti does of old age so i am looking for another but I think due to recent events I am going to take a holiday next week so will rethink what to do when I return.
Take care everyone
Kayx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Paula 

Look after yourself hun and much, much luck for the future,

Kay......no doubt that you will be celebrating one day.....so sorry it wasn't this time 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Never in a million years did I imagine I'd be writing this today:

I'm Pregnant!!!

I got my longed for BFP this morning.  Am still in shock.  I was TOTALLY convinced it hadn't worked.

There's hope for everyone.

Congrats to all the other BFPs.
Love katie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Katie ~ you can feel the happiness coming out of your post......well done hun   

Have a happy healthy 8 months 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations Katie!!!!! I am so pleased for you!! You sound euphoric!!!  

Love

M


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I'm supposed to do official test on Thursday, but gave in this morning, 11dpfet, and it was -ve, could it be too early as AF is due tomorrow? Just hanging onto some hope? 

Thanks for any advice. 

Love poppins x


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Don't give up hope Poppins!  I think you should wait until 14dpt as only then can you really rely on the result.  I found the wait agonising, but it was worth it!!
Sending you lots of    
Love Katie x


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Poppins, Katie is right, 11dpfet may well be too early. Give it a couple of days and test again, (don't give up hope!) - I know its hard to resist (because I didn't!) - but you'll see all over these boards that girls have had -ve results right up until day 13.

I'll be holding thumbs for you.  

M


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Katy & M,

Still -ve,my nasty is due today, and no sign yet, allthough I know the cyclogest can delay it but on my first cycle I bled on day it was due and on last go I bled before?

Still hanging onto a little hope. I hope you are both right. 

poppins x


----------



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi All,

Really happy for all the BFPs we have had on this thread - congratulations to everyone.
Unfortunately my test was negative - I don't think I have ever felt so completely disappointed - I was very emotional (crying on & off all day yesterday) but feel a bit more positive today & ready for another go in June.

Anna


----------



## TigersEye (Mar 5, 2005)

I am so sorry to  hear your news Anna, nothing wrong with having a really good cry. Good luck with your next try - will you have in the the States again? What are your plans now? 

I truly am so sorry and will hold thumbs for you for the future.

Much love

M


----------



## KatieJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi Anna,
I too am very sorry to hear your BFN news, but you know what I think the first attempt is so full of stress and pressure.  It's all so scary and heart wrenching and nerve wracking.  I felt loads better on my second attempt - almost like I knew what I was doing and felt quite comfortable with it.  I also knew that I could cope if it failed, as I'd survived once already.  
So the second time around is a lot easier and I believe that the added calmness which came to me the second time helped to result in my BFP!!  I'm not saying it will be easy.  I still found it hard and hated every minute of it, but I got there in the end and was safe in the knowledge that there were fewer unknowns to deal with.
Good luck my dear - it will work out for you sometime really soon, I'm sure.
Love Katie x


----------

